# Nach Silbermond reisen?



## samstagstefan (10. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich würde gerne von Kalmidor zum östlichen Königreich (genauer gesagt, in den Immersangeswald nach Silbermond) reisen!

Komm ich da von Ogrimar oder ähnlichen Orten aus direkt hin (mit Zeppelin, Boot oder so)  oder muß ich dorthin erst laufen?

MfG


----------



## Soramac (10. Februar 2008)

1. Du nimmst den Zeppelin nach Unterstadt (UC= Undercity)

2. Du läufst in Unterstadt hinein und gleich rechts die Treppe hoch und das Teleportkugel anklicken und schwubs 
du befindest dich in Silbermond.


----------



## Clusta (10. Februar 2008)

Reis nach Unterstadt und nimm von dort aus die Transportierkugel. Die befindet sich oben in den Ruinen, rechts die Treppe hoch.
Rechtsklicken -> schon bist du in Silbermond.


----------



## RaueSpree (10. Februar 2008)

Du musst ganz einfach von Og aus mit dem Zeppelin nach Trisfal und wenn du in die Ruinen vor Uc reinrennst gehste rechts die treppe hoch da ist ne translationskugel und schwupps biste in Silbermond


----------



## jinno (10. Februar 2008)

Magier macht ein Portal, ist wohl das einfachste.

oder: Og -> Zepelin -> Undercity .. wenn man nach Undercity reinkommt, gleich rechts (oben, nicht unten in der Stadt), da steht ein Portal nach Silbermond.

mfg


----------



## alexaner666 (10. Februar 2008)

der port in uc funkt auch nur wenn du bc hast.


----------



## Fallout (10. Februar 2008)

verlesen -.-


----------



## Nakhkha2 (12. März 2008)

Wo finde ich den in Silbermond die Transportierkugel, wenn ich nach Unterstadt will ?


----------



## Valdrasiala (12. März 2008)

Ganz oben, wo der Stadt-Boss ist (da ist auch der Magier-Ausbilder mit im Gebäude)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im "Sunfury Spire"


----------



## Ennia (12. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ganz oben in dem großen runden gebäude da wo "teleport" steht :>

// die karte ist ein wenig groß geraten.. und der teleporter sieht aus wie ein modell eines planetensystems :]


----------

